# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  عدم دسترسی سایرین به فایل های آپلود شده  دیگران

## IMANAZADI

سلام و ارادت خدمت دوستان

یک سوال

فرض کنید یک برنامه اتوماسیون اداری نوشتیم که ساختار اون به ترتیب زیر هست

فرم نامه نگاری شامل 
to 
cc
bcc
attachment
میباشد

وقتی کاربر بخش های to , cc ,bcc , attachment رو تکمیل و فرم ارسال کرد این قسمت ها در جداول مختلف دیتابیس ذخیره میشن
و اطلاعات attachment ها نیز در یک جدول جداگانه ذخیره میشود (شامل سایز و فرمت و نام اصلی فایل و ...)

قسمت اصلی سوال 
حالا وقتی کاربری که این نامه رو در اینباکس خود دریافت میکنه وقتی روی attachment کلیک میکنه آی دی اون ارسال میشه و اگر ای دی وجود داشته مطابق اون آدرس خونده میشه و فایل از طریق مرورگر دانلود میشه

حالا چطوری میتونم کاری کنم که فقط دریافت کنندگان نامه بتونه دسترسی به پیوست ها داشته باشد و کسی دیگه نتونه با ارسال آی دی تصادفی فایلهای مختلف رو دانلود کنه

----------


## plague

مگه یه تیبل پدر نداری برای هر نامه ؟ توش user_id رو ذخیره کن 
اگه نداری که البته اشتباهه میتونی یوزر آیدی رو attachment ذخیره داشته باشی که چک کنی

----------

